# Yet another stocking question



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a planted 29 gallon that's fully cycled. It's 30x12x18. The current inhabitants are:
2 Serpae Tetras
1 Bristlenose pleco

I'm thinking of adding
8-12 Rummynose Tetras
1 more BN
2-3 Bolivian Rams
_or_
3 Apistogramma of some sort (depending on availability)

The Serpaes will probably be moved - I used them to confirm my cycle was complete.

Would it be okay to add 3 Corys to this mix, or is that pushing it?


----------



## brian93 (Sep 20, 2007)

i think it would be at or pushing the limit to have that stocking list without the cories.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Really? The cookie cutter section suggests


> â€¢ Apistogramma species - 1 pair
> â€¢ Corydoras catfish - 4
> â€¢ Hyphessobrycon eques "Serpae Tetra" - 6-8


for a 20 gallon.

I know my tank is only bigger because of the height, but the tetras (I just added 8 Rummynose) will use that height.

So I suppose I'm only seeing if adding 2 BN's to the 20g formula for my 29g is a bad idea.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I wouldn't add another BN to the tank. You don't really need another one, and should your rams spawn, that's just one more fish for them to have to worry about.

I prefer keeping cories in larger groups of say 5-6, they just tend to do better in larger numbers IME. If you got some of the smaller ones, you might be okay with 3. Again, they will steal ram wigglers...I've watched it happen.

Rummynose tetras are great...And, they are a good indicator of water quality...If you're water starts to slip in the least, their noses will fade.

Kim


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Pleco's and especially cories steal fry and eat eggs of fish like Bolivians. If you don't have the intention of getting fry or breed them thats no problem. I also suggest larger groups of 5 or more cories. If you definitely want some I recommend C. hastatus. Those are dwarf cories that behave like tetras. They are all over your tank and not only at the substrate. You indeed don't need an extra bristle nose but if you realy like them I can't blame you for that. You do need to feed them algea wafers becouse there won't be enough food in your smaller tank for both of them. I strongly suggest not to take 3 Bolivians. One of them will be chased all the time by the other 2 fish and will be stressed. Bolivians do best in small groups of 5 or more or just a single pair.

So the stock list could be:
2 bn pleco's
8 rummynose
2 Bolivians (pair)
5 dwarf cories C. hastatus,.....alternative could be Otocinclus

It will be fine to switch out the Bolivians for Apisto's. You will need caves for that and it is recommendable to keep 1 male with 2 females. You will need at least 4 caves!

If you do at least a 30% wc on weekly base and have an sufficient filtration system you will be fine with such a stock list. If something hast to go I suggest the pleco and keep the one you already got.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

> 2 bn pleco's
> 8 rummynose
> 2 Bolivians (pair)
> 5 dwarf cories C. hastatus,.....alternative could be Otocinclus


I'm sensing that I don't need both BNs. But I _do_ like them! I'm not worried about them eating spawns since I'm not doing this for fry.
I'm still leaning towards the Bolivians. (Thanks to Kim) I've heard conflicting advice about numbers, but you guys certainly have the most credibility.
But there's a LFS I discovered pretty close to my office and they have some pretty sweet apistos. 
Since I have my 2 'cycle' Serpae tetras in with my 8 Rummynose, I'll leave the extra BN at home and add my cichlids next.
Then consider the cories (don't know if this LFS has C. Hastatus) at a later date. I far prefer them to Otos.

Thanks all for the input!


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

About the rummynose, they are not a high water schooling fish. I have a group in a 35 gallon tall tank, and they remain in the bottom third of the water column unless it's feeding time.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I love my rummynose, but agree they tend to stay toward the bottom. My black phantom tetras and pristella tetras (in a different tank) swim more in the middle.

Otos and cories do completely different things for your tank. If you have a BN you don't need otos. Cories are a must for all my tanks as a good clean-up crew for food that gets to the bottom (they also get their own food). I'm partial to the "false juliis". I have a group of four cories in one tank and five in another and both groups do extremely well together.


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Bolivians do best in groups just like their big relatives Geophagus. They can be kept as a pair but this can couse troubles if you end up with a territorial male that is ready to spawn and the female just isn't. It is doable but all depends on the character of the male. So if you go for apisto's you will have a good alternative.



> Otos and cories do completely different things for your tank


 I don't agrea on that. Both feed on food particles and be an exelent cleaning crew. Oto's do like diatom algea and clean all surfaces while the cories are more into soft green algea and only clean to bottom and some broad leaves close to the substrate. So there is a diference but imo not huge. Main thing would be cleaning of spilled food particles. The BN's will clean the wood and feed on algea. It is no problem at all to put 2 BN in the tank. One would o the job but if you like the fish 2 won't be a problem but,...you do need to feed them algea waffers, spirulina of blanched zucchini.


----------

